# Dutch Reformation-Independence Documents



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 22, 2005)

This site references some invaluable documents pertinent to the Dutch Reformation/War of Independence.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks Andrew! You've been very kind to us Dutchmen lately.

BTW, since you seem to be such a fan, can you guess the identity of the gentlemen who I am using as my avatar?

[Edited on 8-22-2005 by poimen]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 22, 2005)

Methinks your avatar is William I of Orange, right? Excellent choice!


----------



## Peter (Aug 22, 2005)

Wilhelmus /Nassau/a Brakel

It's a Wilhelmus! (I checked the image properties!)


----------



## Poimen (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Methinks your avatar is William I of Orange, right? Excellent choice!



You are right.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> Wilhelmus /Nassau/a Brakel
> 
> It's a Wilhelmus! (I checked the image properties!)



You, on the other hand sir, cheated!


----------

